# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Phpbb

## Botanig

Значит так, где скачать шкурки для ентого замечательного форумного движка? Только не надо: Юзай булку, качай ИПБ и т.д...

----------


## *vov@ndo*

> Значит так, где скачать шкурки для ентого замечательного форумного движка? Только не надо: Юзай булку, качай ИПБ и т.д...


http://www.themesbase.com/?category=phpBB
http://www.themesdb.com
http://www.phpbb-design.com/
http://www.phpbbstyles.com/

----------

